# Stuttering wiper (only one)



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello folks,

Recently, I changed my wipers on 2006 Sentra. Driver side wiper is fine but the passenger side can not do a single run without stuttering. These are GoodYear wipers from Costco, driver's side is 22" and passenger side is 17". I took it out and refitted twice but the problem persists.

Any solution?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Texasgirl (Nov 15, 2015)

I saw your post and my sentra ser is doing the same thing. I've cleaned it so many times I lost count. Bought invisible glass by Stoner (was highly recommend) used rain x. It works great for a couple times and then back to passenger side leaving big streams of rain and the noise is nerve racking. No one has made a response. If anyone responds to you would you mind letting me know? I'm desperate.
Thanks,


----------

